# How do you clean the dust out of old amps?



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Just acquired a pair of old school Sony amps. I took the covers off to get them refinished and noticed a layer of dust. Wasn't caked on, but as expected from ~20 yr old amps that have a fan there is a layer of dust across the board. Is there a way to easily and safely remove that dust? Should I even worry about it?

Thanks!


----------



## chucko58 (Feb 7, 2015)

For loose dust I'd use compressed air if you have access to it, canned air if you don't.

Be careful with high pressure compressed air - be sure to keep some distance between the nozzle and the equipment you're cleaning. Best to do this outside too, if weather permits.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Paintbrush while blowing air, dust is number 1 electronics killer.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I figured canned air would be good. For paintbrush, does anything work? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

teldzc1 said:


> I figured canned air would be good. For paintbrush, does anything work?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Long soft haired one brush helps to dislodge dust.


----------



## agdetail (Jan 4, 2012)

i recently removed my mcintosh amp. with those built in fans, the internals look like the inside of a computer that hasn't been cleaned.

after using compressed air, i used deoxit cleaner with a brush, a second spray to wash anything remaining, followed by a coating of deoxit Gold. 

put it back together and works like a champ again.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Do not use deoxit to clean not contact surface, you can use WD40 though....


----------



## chucko58 (Feb 7, 2015)

For circuit board cleaning solvent I'd use 99% isopropyl alcohol if I could find it cheaply, otherwise some spray-on flux cleaner that you can find at the electronics stores. Either way don't breathe the fumes!

I agree with Victor_Inox, DeOxit is only for connectors and switch contacts.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

chucko58 said:


> I agree with Victor_Inox, DeOxit is only for connectors and switch contacts.


scratchy pots as well.


----------



## agdetail (Jan 4, 2012)

whats the reason behind no using deoxit? it is mainly solvent so its fast evaporating, non conductive, and doesn't damage plastic. 

i also ready online that using a detergent(simple green) and rinsing it under water is ok.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Victor_inox said:


> Do not use deoxit to clean not contact surface, you can use WD40 though....


^^ A company I used to work for specialized in refurbishing vintage electronics. They used an air compressor (not bottled air - It's pricey) and finished off the board with WD40 on a q-tip.

They looked new after YEARS of dust build up.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I like to use isopropyl wipe packets, like you get for diabetics who clean injection sites.

it's 100% isopropyl, no dyes or detergents I believe, on a rough textured cloth. 

once you get the thing blowed out, then wiped down, you can come back in with a Q-tip and hit the tight spots.

it's not as pretty as using WD-40 but I don't think even the light viscosity lubricant left over after WD-40 evaporates, needs to be left behind to attract dust again.

a box of alcohol wipe packets is like, a buck fiddy or whatever. It's very useful for all sorts of quick clean work, and convenient.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

The news feed titles this thread "How do you clean the dust out of old..." and part of me wondered if someone had started dating a grandma who'd been out of commission for awhile.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mikey7182 said:


> The news feed titles this thread "How do you clean the dust out of old..." and part of me wondered if someone had started dating a grandma who'd been out of commission for awhile.


Pervert.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Just remove the bottom cover and throw it in the dish washer.












Jk.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

mikey7182 said:


> The news feed titles this thread "How do you clean the dust out of old..." and part of me wondered if someone had started dating a grandma who'd been out of commission for awhile.


I bet Victor could have helped there too with a different lube


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

legend94 said:


> I bet Victor could have helped there too with a different lube


 slippery slope here Justin.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

agdetail said:


> i also ready online that using a detergent(simple green) and rinsing it under water is ok.


Class d amps only?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Victor_inox said:


> slippery slope here Justin.


Yeah don't need my next item from you to be a Russian grade weapon in disguise


----------



## Audiophilefred (Oct 24, 2012)

Use a car wash and the car vacuum;p


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

TrickyRicky said:


> Just remove the bottom cover and throw it in the dish washer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually joke or not but I salvaged many computers rinsing MB in running water.... best way to save a keyboard with half a can of soda inside.
Just make sure it`s dry.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Victor_inox said:


> Actually joke or not but I salvaged many computers rinsing MB in running water.... best way to save a keyboard with half a can of soda inside.
> Just make sure it`s dry.


 I've done that quite a few times as well with keyboards and motherboards.  I would hesitate doing this with an amplifier board due to the thermal paste or grease between the transistors and heat sink(s). Be careful using any type of solvents or cleaning solutions/sprays for this reason as well.

I'd rather use a mini vacuum attachment kit (like the one I linked to below) connected to a powerful shop vac. I prefer to remove the dust rather than blow it deeper into the nooks and crannies. Also as Victor suggested, but while vacuuming, I will use a variety of sizes of very fine soft bristle paint brushes, from 1" & 2" wide angular trim paint brushes, to a set of artists oil painting brushes to dislodge the dust. If there is heavy, stuck-on grime, I use Q-tips with the 99% isopropyl alcohol. Just beware if it is leakage from the capacitors.

In an amplifier of that age and that has been exposed to that much dust, don't forget to clean and test the fans and replace them if necessary. Usually there is a small rubber plug under the sticker on the hub of the fan that you can remove to clean & lube. I've had the best luck finding new matching fans at a decent price at DigiKey Electronics - Electronic Components Distributor . Just search for the Part # of the OEM fan or try "Axial Fan 12vdc _xx_mm x _xx_mm (width & thickness)" then find one that closely matches the CFM, dBA Noise Level, & Current/Amperage rating.

Mini/Micro Vacuum Attachments...

http://www.amazon.com/UNIVERSAL-MICRO-VACUUM-ATTACHMENT-SET/dp/B008MMXTR4/










BRUSHES...



















Princeton Real Value Brush Sets - JerrysArtarama.com


.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Excellent info guys. Figured there was an art to it. Will try some of these techniques to clean up inside my amps.


----------

